# VapeCon 2018 - Exhibitor Floorplan



## Silver

Hi all

We are very pleased and proud to reveal the *exhibitor floorplan* for VapeCon 2018.

VapeCon 2018 is going to be *double mega epic!*

Lets get right into it... 

The first page has all the stands with the exhibitor names:





The second page has the exhibitors in alphabetical order with their respective stand numbers:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

In this post we are posting the above two images as a PDF file in case you want to save it for reference or for printing out

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are very pleased and proud to reveal the *exhibitor floorplan* for VapeCon 2018.
> 
> VapeCon 2018 is going to be *double mega epic!*
> 
> Lets get right into it...
> 
> The first page has all the stands with the exhibitor names:
> 
> View attachment 142161
> 
> 
> 
> The second page has the exhibitors in alphabetical order with their respective stand numbers:
> 
> View attachment 142162


Thanks for this @Silver 

We’ve been waiting very patiently to plan our ‘Expenditure GPS’

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Thanks for this @Silver
> 
> We’ve been waiting very patiently to plan our ‘Expenditure GPS’



I know, I know @Nadim_Paruk 
We were held up with a few glitches - and it wasn't easy. So much detail...
But now its done and it looks GREAT! Don't you think!

Can't believe all those exhibitors are in one place on one weekend. It's like a theme park of epic proportions! I know @Rob Fisher would say Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Silver said:


> I know, I know @Nadim_Paruk
> We were held up with a few glitches - and it wasn't easy. So much detail...
> But now its done and it looks GREAT! Don't you think!
> 
> Can't believe all those exhibitors are in one place on one weekend. It's like a theme park of epic proportions! I know @Rob Fisher would say Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!


Just make sure he’s not at the back of the venue the whole time at the Vapour Mountain stall

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrDeedz

cant find em juicy joes hmmmm, thanks gents much apreesh for this


----------



## Silver

Reminder that the VapeCon 2018 Floorplan is above

It is also on the VapeCon.co.za website


----------



## Silver

Reminder to all VapeCon attendees
Check out the floorplan in the first post above.

Print it out if you want to plan your route on the day 

On page 2 it has all the exhibitors in alphabetical order so you can find them easier.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

